# One Stuck Grizzly with 31" Outlaws. (NOS-Atvs)



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

YEAH that was nasty!


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

That stuck real good in a trap hole.


----------

